# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Me ne fund e vendosa te prezantohem ;)

## Ada

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Ja tek po prezantohem dhe une.

Jam Esmeralda nga Vora e TR.Ne dhjetor mbush 25 vjece edhe pse ndihem akoma adoloshente  :djall sarkastik:  

Me pelqen shume te rri ne chat sidomos diteve te dimrit qe ben ftohte.

Jetoj ne Zvicer dhe punoj ne Super-Market.

Kam mbaruar 8-Vjecaren ne shqiperi dhe shkollen e kuzhines e kam lene pergjysem ne Greqi por ketu jam dipllomuar.
Pasi mora dipllomen si chef kuzhine nuk e di po nuk me punohej me ne restaurant.Doja dicka te re!.
Tani punoj ne Super -Market dhe me pelqen shume.Ne te ardhmen nuk e di se ca do te bej?!

Endrrat e mia ne sirtar jane shume por ato ne kasaforte jane:
1-Te bej grabitjen me te madhe ne historine e bankave zvicerane!
2-Te vras Umberto Bossin e Leges Nord italiane!
3-Te kete paqe,lumturi e gezim ne bote e sidomos ne kontinentin e zi!

Jam person shume sensibel ,romantike dhe e sinqerte dhe keto gjera i kerkoj te shoqeria ime.

Me pelqen shume ngjyra blu si deti dhe qielli kur behen nje dhe me pelqejne: fotografia(fotografoj gjithcka rrofte digitali),piktura,video-games,noti, futbolli,f1 dhe udhetimet sidomos me makinat Alfa-Romeo.Gjithashtu koleksionoj shume gjera si psh:  :ari:   pe pellushi,Snoopy, modelino te Alfes dhe parfume etj.Jane shume gjera qe me pelqejne po keto me shume nga te gjitha.

Urrej politiken dhe njerezit servila,genjeshtare e te pasinqerte.!!!Gjithashtu urrej Big Brother!!
Kaq mbi mua...

po te doni me mbi belulin beni pyetje 


Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe nje faleminderit per organizatoret e Forumit :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fiori

Shume femerore, shume shqiptare prezantimi  :buzeqeshje:  Me pelqeu, miresevjen ne forum dhe ja kalofsh sa me mire ne faqet e tij.

----------


## Ada

Shume faleminderit Fiori.

Jemi dhe patriote neve sepse origjina ime eshte nga Moglica e Korces.
Duke lexuar dhe prezantimin tend gjej disi veten time sepse dhe mua me pelqen shume te shetis boten.Kam arritur disi t'a plotesoj kete deshire por per fat te mire Shqiperine e kam shetitur gjithandej sepse babin e kam pas shofer;-)).
Uroj qe edhe ti t'a shetisesh edhe pse tani nuk eshte me si dikur..

----------


## Albo

Ada, prezantimit tim ia gjete ca i mungonte, keshtu qe une po ja gjej tendit. Te mungon nje foto  :shkelje syri: 

Miresevjen ne forum !

Albo

----------


## KACAKU

Mos me thuaj te vendos foto tjeter tenden,se e di qe prape do ndryshosh mendje,apo kesaj rradhe,e treta,e verteta  :perqeshje:

----------


## Ada

O Albo do e vej nji mo mos u merzisni po ja duhet te zgjedh nai te hajrit midis gjithe ketyre qe kam :konfuz:  

O Kacako po mire mo besoj mos te te kete mbetur hatri dhe ty po ajo foto nuk ishte per forum..

Do vej nji me te mire dhe me origjinale ,kini durim!!!:a

----------


## Noerti

Ska pse te lodhesh ver dhe 2,3,4 fotografi qe mos thuash pastaj qe bera gabim qe vura nje fotografi qe skam dal mir.Nese ne dhe nje na mjafton.Mir se erdhe tek forumi dhe tja kalosh sa me mir!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendejte. 


> Urrej politiken dhe njerezit servila,genjeshtare e te pasinqerte.!!!


  nuk kishe nevoje me vazhdu me pasi shkrojte fjalen "politikan" se keto te tjerat jan vetem nje pershkrim i politikaneve :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   se kuptova Esmeralda na vlora e nga TR je nga vlora a nga tirona.... 
lum ata qe te kan shoqe se dike kuzhinen :buzeqeshje:   i kom zili ata qe din te gatuajn se han cu do zemra jo cu do te tjerve...
ada prezantimi ishte birinxhi, nuk ka te share per mua nuk ka nevoje surati se si je a si dukesh se pasqyra e njeriu nuk eshte syrati po karakteri pra eshte pikerisht ky prezantimi kush je ti, e ti je ajo qe ke them me posht e jo foto....
te uroj suksese te me tejshme e na meso sa me shume nga guzhina italiane...
me shume respekt
edi

----------


## Shanon

Ada kiss motra. je si spilt i vockel megjithese nga Vora looooool. shaka bej se kam harruar te te them se andej kam shoqen time te ngushte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ada

Po noerto do e vej nji foto po nuk kam shume kohe tani se jam deri ne fyt me pune se ketu te ne eshte Open Air kete fundjave e ne super market skena kohe me marr fryme po punojme me orar te zgjatur:-)).........

Se shpejti do e vej

----------


## Ada

Eda H  faleminderit per komplimentet e per gjerat e mira qe ke shkruajtur..

Po edhe nji foto mendoj se eshte mire me e vene sepse njerezit qe me kane xhan mund te me njohin e te me shohin se si jam :perqeshje:  

O EdaH mi motra jam nga Vora e tiranes mi ti mos e ngatterro me Vloren.

Vora eshte nje qyteze punetoresh ne mes te Durresit e Tiranes e krijuar ne vitin 1969 per punetoret e fabrikes se tullave vore qe eshte me e madhja ne Ballkan dhe per punetoret e minieres dhe gjeollogjise Gerdec..

Sa per kuzhinen po mi ti di cdo lloj kuzhine jo vec italiane me dergo nai mesazh kur do nai Menü per dy te te jam sqarime sepse si thone italiant mashkulli zihet nga gryka :djall sarkastik:  .....

Shanon je dreqi vete ti..
edhe ty kiss dhe kush o ajo shoqe mi se njof gjith voren une..
na trego mi se vdesim per thashetheme  :perqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. mire qe sjemi ne klasen e oren e gjeografies te shqiperis se do te kisha ven 10 pa diskutim :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   qyqa po na i boni mi kabull injorancen.. :ngerdheshje:   e jena pleq pastaj nuk shoh mire nga syte me bejne xixa... pataj une te thash nga vlora e jo nga......
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Ada

jena pleq pastaj nuk shoh mire nga syte me bejne xixa... pataj une te thash nga vlora e jo nga......

Nuk e di ca doje me then me kete por une nuk te ofendova doja vetem te te shpjegoja nga jam!!

Sepse Vora o tjeter gje nga Vlora apo jo???

Nejse une shpresoj ta dish ku eshte sepse me duket je nda tr apo gabohem??

Sa per gjeografine  10 e kam pas sepse me pelqente shume shume :i qetë:

----------


## Selena

> _Postuar më parë nga Ada_ 
> *Sepse Vlora o tjeter gje nga Vlora apo jo???*


Pershendetje Ada!

Mireserdhe ne forum motra, dhe shpresoj tja kalosh dhe kalojme mir si ti me ne , dhe neve  me ty.  :buzeqeshje:   Prezantimin e ke ber shume mir, dhe te pergezoj per ate. Eshte e vertet ajo qe tha Eda qe pasqyra e njeriut eshte karakteri dhe jo surrati, por qe ta njoshesh nje njeri me nga afer, dhe te dish me ke flet, mir eshte qe te shikosh dhe nje foto (po te verteten aman, mjaft me genjeshtra  :shkelje syri: .) Sa per Voren dhe Vloren, edhe mua me kane lene syte,  :sarkastik:  , se dhe une e lexova Vlora ne vend te Vora. Vora e di ku eshte se kam qene, dhe Vloren e di ku eshte se kam qen.  Megjithese une veten nuk e kam prezantiuar akoma ne forum, por doja te thoja qe qekemi gati njesoj nga karakteri. psh. edhe une vdes per  :qeni:   prej pellushi, vdes per te udhetuar dhe shqiperine e kam shetitur dhe une pak a shume (ene un e kam pas babin shofer qe kur un isha e vogel) , me pelqen shume te koleksjonoj gjera dhe me pelqen shume guzhina (megjithese nuk kam ndermend te vazhdoj per guzhine). 

ok motra, edhe njeher te uroj tja kalosh sa me mire, dhe foton mos harro! ta shofim icik  :Ylli4:  sa te mir e kemi, se deri tani e kemi floricke,  :perqeshje:  

~SeL :perqeshje: eNa~

----------


## Ada

Sh flm per komplimentet.

Them se Vora eshte diferente nga Vlora  jo sepse jemi me te mire e me te keqinj po nga ana gjeografike jo per dicka tjeter.Ne  Vore ka nga e gjithe republika nuk ka vendas shume jane te gjithe te ardhur..Ka dhe shume Vlonjate

Po mire mi selena ti qe thu qe jena njisoj po ho pra mi boje nji prezantim sepse nuk eshte keq,te te njohim nje qike edhe ty.. :shkelje syri: 

PER TE GJITHE JU QE ME KENI XHAN E KENI DESHIRE TE ME SHIFNI EDHE SI FYTYRE JA TEK PO JU BEJ QEFIN E PO JU POSTOJ NJE FOTON TIME E BERE PARA NJA TRE MUAJSH :buzeqeshje: .. 

Shpresoj t'ju pelqej po edhe po sju pelqeva skam c bej se kjo jam  :djall me brire:

----------


## Shanon

ada paske kohe me ndejt ne chat gjithe kohes ti lol nejse ajo shoqja eshte Monda Shima, nese e njeh eshte nje gje e vockel po shume shume e lezetshme.

kiss motra

----------


## The Dardha

Kujdes mos e gervish alfan kur ta parkosh ne forum.

----------


## Ada

MIresejugjeta!!

AHHAAAA The Dardha une kam patente mer ti pastaj kujdes juve kur te vini e te parkoni afer alfes sime se mos me prekni dyert se nji iher gati sa se myta!!

Hej the dardha kam njoft ne 97 nji me mbiemer dardha ne beratI¨...

shANON
Duhet ta njof.
MOs eshte nje bionde se jan te ardh keta me duket anej nga zona jote.
Ka nje moter dhe nje vella me duket dhe eshte me e re sesa ne apo jo.
Po ka qen ka sektori jo nga vora;-)
Ene ty kiss SHANON.
JE FANTASTIKE DHE SHUME SPECIALE.
i love you!!

----------


## Shanon

avash mi me i love you mortja ty ishalla se mire qe skam te dashur po te pakten mos te me bejne dhe lesbike ketyo lol. Nuk eshte bionde mi shtrembe po megjithate te nis une foton ne email ty, plus qe uik eshte e ardhur eshte denbabaden nga Vora. Ah po une njoh sa te dush ne vore po po te nis fotot ne email shtrige. kiss se dhe ti je fantastike fare

----------


## Ada

E mi ti shanono!!

Epo me aq femra te bukura sa ka ketu vec me u kthy lesbike ka ngel ahahahaha

mi nis mi amon ato foto po i pres me padurim se me ka mor malli per voraksit e mi.

ene me siguri FIGO  do te thote dhe pas 30 vjetesh voraksit jane ketu ahahahhahahahahaah

Kalofsh mire TVB  :djall sarkastik:

----------

